# More black birch



## treemandan (Nov 14, 2010)

We have a lot of it around here, none of it is ever in well groomed condition and while they don't often get very big they can be tricky in other ways.
These were pretty easy to work.


















Little maple had to go too.


----------



## treemandan (Nov 14, 2010)

Remote rig point made it very simple.







And so the logs started to pile up.


----------



## treemandan (Nov 14, 2010)

The Dan. What a ####.


----------



## treemandan (Nov 14, 2010)

TreeCo said:


>


----------



## Neem (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi Treeman, I like the way you work.....been giving a quick look at the pics of your jobs you've previously posted...nice! but what I lke more is your little Dingo (+10) .....I'd like to have one ..........been having some problem with my boss lately...don't you need a hand? I'm an hardworking tree brother ...just kiddin (not about my bossss)...greetings from rainy Italy 

M


----------



## Juicemang (Nov 19, 2010)

no branch manager dan? If not get one asap!


----------



## Blakesmaster (Dec 2, 2010)

When did you get that stand for your Dingo, Dan? Looks like the mounting brackets bolt on between the weights and the frame. Did you need longer bolts for the weights or did it work out with the factory stuff? Does it flip up and out of the way for rougher terrain? Do the brackets drag and get in the way when the stand is flipped up? Did you build and design it? What would you have done differently? Do you have any more pics? Would you like another question?


----------



## treemandan (Dec 7, 2010)

Blakesmaster said:


> When did you get that stand for your Dingo, Dan? Looks like the mounting brackets bolt on between the weights and the frame. Did you need longer bolts for the weights or did it work out with the factory stuff? Does it flip up and out of the way for rougher terrain? Do the brackets drag and get in the way when the stand is flipped up? Did you build and design it? What would you have done differently? Do you have any more pics? Would you like another question?



It folds up and down to use either way and if you are on it it will ride over the ground and fold up if it has to. It gets drug around and the back gets a little knocked here and there and it does have potential to crush a foot or get mangled up itself. It came with the machine and I think is one of the more advantageous styles.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Dec 7, 2010)

nice pics:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Blakesmaster (Dec 7, 2010)

treemandan said:


> It folds up and down to use either way and if you are on it it will ride over the ground and fold up if it has to. It gets drug around and the back gets a little knocked here and there and it does have potential to crush a foot or get mangled up itself. It came with the machine and I think is one of the more advantageous styles.



Thanks. Never saw one on the smaller models and was looking for ideas. Funny I never noticed it before.


----------



## Rickytree (Jan 2, 2011)

treemandan said:


> Remote rig point made it very simple.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## treemandan (Jan 4, 2011)

Rickytree said:


> treemandan said:
> 
> 
> > Remote rig point made it very simple.
> ...


----------



## Rickytree (Jan 4, 2011)

What do you use for moving logs? i.e. forks or rods in the bucket?


----------



## treemandan (Jan 8, 2011)

Rickytree said:


> What do you use for moving logs? i.e. forks or rods in the bucket?


 
I'll start a thread.


----------



## southbound (Jan 16, 2011)

Nice!!!!


----------

